# Compliance after Sandy



## jar546 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you think that the Northeast will have the political backing and ability to enforce the codes for the rebuild including floodplain ordinances and every day building codes?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2012)

No..... No


----------



## ICE (Nov 12, 2012)

Probably not without outside help.  The workload will overwhelm the building departments.  There's probably a few code requirements that will be tossed out for awhile.


----------



## GBrackins (Nov 12, 2012)

Like everything some will some won't. We had to go through that after Hurricane Bob in 1991. People did not like having to rebuild their ground level beach cottages up in the air on elevated foundations, but it was enforced.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 12, 2012)

The political backing, humm, that depends if decisions made will affect the powers that be!

I have seen locally after river and creek floods ordinances enforced. Lots of homes elevated. Know of one small municipality with ordinance enacted that stipulates, in the event of a flood caused by weather damages an existing home by equal to or greater than 50% of the primary structure, that structure shall be demlished in its entirety. Not sure how that will play out if challenged but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 12, 2012)

If they want federal flood insurance or federal loan backing they will have to comply with the elevation rules


----------



## ICE (Nov 13, 2012)

The evening news had a story about a lady whose house is a wreck.  It looked like it needs to be completely gutted.  FEMA gave her $1700 and her insurance kicked in $5000.  They made it sound as though that is all she will get and the insurance company didn't have to give her anything because she doesn't have flood insurance.


----------



## Frank (Nov 13, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> The evening news had a story about a lady whose house is a wreck.  It looked like it needs to be completely gutted.  FEMA gave her $1700 and her insurance kicked in $5000.  They made it sound as though that is all she will get and the insurance company didn't have to give her anything because she doesn't have flood insurance.


Flood insurance was available, she chose not to get it--She assumed responsibility for the loss.  The $5000 from the insurance company was likely settlement for a possible wind or tree damage component of the loss.

Paid for home with no fire isurance burns down you are SOL--seen it more than once with fires.

The community has to comply with and enforce the rules to have federal flood insurance available.


----------



## rnapier (Nov 13, 2012)

I am from NJ and though I am not currently working in shore communities I can tell you that if the inspectors don't enforce the codes they are not doing thier jobs and not doing anyone any favors. There is a state program they have used in the past to get people back in thier homes after natural disasters by having licensed inspectors volunteer thier time to aid in inspection for towns where the departments are overwhelmed. This year I have heard of it being implemented in a limited scope. It could be that the damage is so significant that extensive work will be needed and the amount of quick repairs is not to much for the departments to handle.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 13, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> If they want federal flood insurance or federal loan backing they will have to comply with the elevation rules


  Local communities have substantial latitude in implementing and interpeting FFI requirements.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 13, 2012)

I believe they will only have to deal with part of the code. Did Fema enforce anything on the Mississippi or in New Orleans?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 13, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Local communities have substantial latitude in implementing and interpeting FFI requirements.


If they have opted into the NFIP, they can implement stricture language in their flood plain ordinance but not less than the minimums of the program.  They must have a current, approved flood plain ordinance in effect or risk probation or suspension from the NFIP per FEMA.  I have witnessed a probation and a suspension in our area after the minimum federal standards were ignored.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 21, 2012)

> Did Fema enforce anything on the Mississippi or in New Orleans?


Yes! With brazen arrogance, their own ineptitude! And what a sight it was (and still

is).  :censored

.


----------

